# O-Ring Spec for R58 Steam Tip?



## Stevie-heathie (Jun 21, 2017)

The o-ring on my R58's steam tip has let go, I assume they are available for buttons on eBay etc. Anybody know the spec please?

Best

Steve


----------



## Stevie-heathie (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello? I Promise it I already googled it and searched on these forums and drew a blank . . .


----------



## abs (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi, same here, I bought o-rings from all over but none of them could stand the heat generated from the steam arm.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Give Bella Batista a call I'm sure they will have one or can give you the details you need as they are Rocket stockists


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Rubber is no good - silicone o-rings are necessary.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Did this ever get resolved? If so how, might be useful info for others if having the same problem.


----------



## Stevie-heathie (Jun 21, 2017)

I'll speak with BB and post the solution in due course . . .


----------



## Stevie-heathie (Jun 21, 2017)

BB were superb as ever, they sent me a new o-ring free of charge! It's a bog standard o-ring, external diameter 8mm (internal 7mm) and you can find them on eBay if you should ever need one. Not sure if it's rubber or silicone but I agree silicone would last longer.


----------

